# Se puede convertir un subwoofer en una bocina para voz ?



## adolfojbm (Sep 28, 2012)

mi pregunta es exactamente esa 
me explico:
tengo el armason de un subwofer de un minicomponente 
masomenos es como de 6" y ya no funciona x que el cono se despego de la suspencion.
y bueno entre lo reparo y no se me vino a la cabeza esta cuestion 
ay alguna forma de que con esta armason pueda hacer una potenete bocina para voz
x k la verdad ya tengo muchos subwofers y necesito voces
y como esta bocina es muy potente en cuanto a los bajos pues que mejor si fuera voz sonaria 
muy muy fuete 
en conclucion hay alguna forma de acerlo?
----------------
de antemano disculpen mi inocencia si la pregunta es muy estupida y gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Alguien coherente que repare bocinas y te cambie todo el cono y suspensión


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 4, 2012)

Correcto, tendrías que cambiar la suspensión, pues para uso en bajos es más rígida, el tipo de bobina mas liviana, el cono también, lo que queda del parlante(imán y campana) es prácticamente igual entre un parlante gama completa y otro para bajos, también podrías adicionarle un parlante gama completa al que ya tienes simpre y cuando el amplificador lo soporte, normalmente los amplificadores para voces y bajos son similares en la etapa de potencia, se distinguen en la parte del filtro en la entrada, en tu caso debes excluir el filtro pasa bajos que hay antes del cicuito de potencia


----------



## adolfojbm (Oct 4, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Correcto, tendrías que cambiar la suspensión, pues para uso en bajos es más rígida, el tipo de bobina mas liviana, el cono también, lo que queda del parlante(imán y campana) es prácticamente igual entre un parlante gama completa y otro para bajos, también podrías adicionarle un parlante gama completa al que ya tienes simpre y cuando el amplificador lo soporte, normalmente los amplificadores para voces y bajos son similares en la etapa de potencia, se distinguen en la parte del filtro en la entrada, en tu caso debes excluir el filtro pasa bajos que hay antes del cicuito de potencia



mi problema no es el ampli sino el como combertir la bocina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

La conversión te la hace alguien que se dedique a repararlos


----------



## adolfojbm (Oct 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La conversión te la hace alguien que se dedique a repararlos



ooo bien pues buscare a alguien grasias por las respuestas


----------



## chaser (Nov 12, 2012)

pues si se puede como dicen los compañeros solo es cuestiopn de que utilices bobina sencilla y cono rijido de material delgado de prefencia el centrador plano para que no retumbe el cono y tengas distorcion o si es de copa pues doble para que tenga mas resistencia al movimiento. pero de que te sirve te sirve tambien la posison de la bobina es fundamental tiene que ser centrado el bobinado con la masa del iman.


----------

